# Dell PowerEdge 1800 Server - Installing a Graphics Card on a SERVER



## Static Caster

Hi there,

A Dell PowerEdge 1800 Server isn't made for Graphics/Games ( Although there is more than enough processing power to do this I think).

The Motherboard doesn't have AGP Graphics Card Slots but it does have 2 PCI-X slots and plenty of Regular PCI Slots.  However, I read on an internet article somewhere that most 5 Volt PCI Video Cards will not work in the PCI Slots for PowerEdge servers because they are 3.3 Volt or something like that???

Does anybody have any suggestions on what I can do?  I don't want a crazy graphics card for games on my server but I would like to have a 64mb or 128 mb video card instead of the crappy ATI Rage XL 8mb integrated Graphics Card.




Thanks!!


-----------------------------------
Dual XEON 2.8 Mhz Processors
2304mb ECC DDR2 240pin Ram
ATI Rage XL 8MB Video Card
Integrated Sound Card
250MB Sata 7.2k rpm Hard Drive
22 Inch ViewSonic Monitor


----------



## silentkilla06

i have a poweredge400sc, and i have a 128 card in it, it should work fine


----------



## gaendalf

silentkilla06 said:


> i have a poweredge400sc, and i have a 128 card in it, it should work fine


Hey I have a Dell PE 1600 running win seven x64  and Graficcard Geforce 4MX 64 MB in PCI-x slot the BIOS doesn't recognize the grafic chip and OC has installed the Driver Standard VGA card with no chance to change that but the Card is running well and I got a better resolution as the pure onboard sam card
I have found a  Sparkle Geforce 8400GS 512MB PCI card in ebay as i think scould be the same trouble with a driver but somemore RAM I will try that soon
the PCIe cards will not run
have a sucssess
Gaendalf


----------



## gaendalf

Tiping error  I have PE 1800 not 1600


----------



## FuryRosewood

You just dug up a fossil.


----------

